# Giving beginner lessons?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

One thing to consider is your amateur status. I'm not sure where you show or what level but depending on what organization you show under - you may not want to get "paid" for services since that would make you a professional....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

DanielleC said:


> Would I need insurance if it’s their property and horse?


Probably. Depends on state law and court cases. But suppose a student is hurt. Bad. Riders know that injuries happen. Juries don't know. 

Arizona has a strong law saying, in essence, that riding a horse is dangerous and you do so at your own risk. Many years ago, a student was leading a horse out to be saddled. She wrapped her hand in the lead rope. When the horse pulled hard, it crushed her hand. The Arizona Supreme Court ruled that "riding" a horse starts when the person is sitting on the horse and holding the reins. Until that point, the owner of the horse can be sued. That seems clearly contrary to the wording of the actual law, but the court wanted to award the family money. So they read the law the way they wanted to read it. IMHO.

As a professional instructor, I suspect you could be sued. And even a baseless lawsuit can cost the defendant $15,000 - $20,000 in legal fees. So I'd recommend insurance.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> One thing to consider is your amateur status. I'm not sure where you show or what level but depending on what organization you show under - you may not want to get "paid" for services since that would make you a professional....


This! Just as an example, AQHA's definition of an amateur is:



> SHW225.3 for three years from the date of the last incident which rendered the individual ineligible previous to application for amateur membership, an amateur may not have:
> SHW225.3.1 shown, judged, trained or assisted in training a horse (whether or not a registered American Quarter Horse) for remuneration, monetary or otherwise, either directly or indirectly. Payment of entry fees and/or expenses by anyone other than the amateur, the amateur’s “Immediate Family” as defined herein or an amateur’s collegiate team and/or nationally sponsored team (team demonstrations, exhibitions or international competitions only) shall be considered remuneration;
> SHW225.3.2 instructed another person in riding, driving, training or showing a horse (whether or not a registered American Quarter Horse) for remuneration, monetary or otherwise, either directly or indirectly;
> SHW225.3.3 shown, trained or assisted in the training of a horse (whether or not a registered American Quarter Horse) for which an immediate family member accepts remuneration, monetary or otherwise, either directly or indirectly, for such services;
> ...


If any of these apply, you are an open rider ... So definitely check out the definitions in the shows you show in if you want to stay an amateur.

As for insurance - definitely. Even with laws that say riders ride at their own risk, there are ways around that and if you are found liable in any instance and do not have insurance, they can go after your personal assets. If you have none, they can seek to garner your pay checks until any judgment is paid. You'd want to get insurance that will cover any property and personal injuries that could result from your training/lesson activities. In this day and age, you cannot go wrong with getting insurance to protect yourself.


----------



## farrieremily (Jul 8, 2018)

I also want to say in favor of insurance it isn’t a case of the family/rider understands.

The insurance companies take control. The injured person doesn’t get a say in whether there is a law suit. 
If a doctor or hospital is involved the insurance company asks how, where, who else looking for all possible ways to make another company pay or share the expenses


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Also check for state regulations about teaching -- some states require some kind of official credential.


----------

